# Expo



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

How was the big expo...anyone here go? Will it be in Highpoint..or in NC again next year? Just getting into it..but hated i couldn't make it to this years event.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

It was a great expo this year. Very similar to years past but with a little more to offer as far as manufactures, blanks etc... As far as I know, Tom K. has no plans of moving this from High Point any time soon. It worked out well this year. As opposed to being tied to the fly fishing, you were able to get in for $8 instead of $14 a day and parking was free. I live in Charlotte and I hate it's not in my back yard anymore but still worth driving 1-1/2 hours for me..

Ron


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

if you go you might want to leave your money at home. Right Ron.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I think I spent more down there in one day than I make in a month! as a matter of fact I know I did. I spent like 2500-2800 and I bring home 1600 a month


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Went to the expo last weekend. First time. Did not buy much, but learned alot. Great show for anyone wanting to build a custom, get new ideas or meet other rod builders. Learned that building a realy nice custom rod is not as easy as it sounds. Maybe by next year I will have started on my first. I would recommend the show to any builder wanting to learn and get some great deals.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool..I'll be looking foward to next year then!


----------

